# OCR zu schlecht



## Nemercry (1. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche die ganze zeit ein Capture (kein gif) zu lesen.
Ich versuche die ganze zeit mit Gocr(bzw. Jocr), dass capture zu lesen, was aber nicht ganz klappt.
Jetzt versuche ich mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm welches per konsole oder per c# ansprechbar ist das Bild zu verändern, damit die OCR-Software das ganze entziffern kann.

Die Captures sehen nach diesem Schema aus:






Also jeweils blaue Schrift, einige weiße Streifen und gelbe Striche im Hintergrund.
Jetzt war meine Idee, dass ich das Bild vor benutzung der OCR, sämtliche Gelbtöne rausfiltere und versuche vorhandene Konturen zu verstärken.
Jedoch scheitere ich dabei am Automatischen ansprechen.
Ich finde keine software oder library die ich mit c# ansprechen könnte, die dann das Bild wie gewollt verändert...

Hat da vlt. irgendjemand n vorschlag oder so ?

gruß


----------



## josDesign (1. November 2007)

Is es nicht Sinn und Zweck solch einer Grafik, das es kein OCR-Programm lesen können soll?


----------



## fluessig (1. November 2007)

Hmm, josDesign hat es erkannt. Da mir momentan nicht einfällt wieso man in diesem Fall Hilfe leisten sollte verweise ich einfach mal darauf, dass es Captcha heisst und nicht Capture. Captcha ist nämlich ein Akronym und steht für Completely Automated Public Turing test to tell Computers and Humans Apart.

Aber vielleicht kann uns Nemercy ja noch mit einem einleuchtenden Argument bedienen, warum man gerade dieses Captcha umgehen sollte.


----------



## Nemercry (1. November 2007)

Und schon bin ich der Böse *g*.
Naja ich kann es natürlich keinem übel nehmen.
Danke für die Erläuterung des Wortes "Captcha".
Das ganze soll zur Automatisierung eines nervigen Vorgangs(den man natürlich per Hand machen sollte) dienen. Und auf der anderen Seite wollte ich einfach mal wissen ob es so klappen würde, da es ja noch ein recht einfach ausschauendes Captcha ist

PS: Ein schlagendes Argument kann ich natürlich nicht bringen. Das wäre wie wenn man versucht ein Programm zu schreiben um Wlan verschlüsselungen zu knacken.
Auf der einen Seite könnte man sagen man tut das zur Sicherheitsüberprüfung und auf der anderen um eins zu hacken.

Ich kann nur sagen das es nichts böswilliges wäre .

Gruß Nemercry


----------

